# PLEASE READ: Re: User Statuses



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

So, as some of you may or may not have noticed, user statuses (Junior Member, Senior Member, Bronze/Silver/Gold Member) are being taken away and being replaced with simply "Member."

There have been some issues on the forum regarding "seniority." It hasn't been all of you, but there have been problems.. Some new members may see a higher status as a sign of more knowledge (not always true) and listen to that member simply because they are a higher rank. Others feel that higher status members tend to start to feel more "invincible" on the forum, and may mistreat newer members. 

For these reasons, we have decided as a team that the statuses will be removed. Three will be left. . 
"New member" - Will exist until you reach 50 posts.
"Member" - Everyone with over a week membership goes into this group.
"Super Moderator/Administrator" - So you can tell who we are.


We are hoping you aren't too disheartened by this change, and that it will help us all get along a little better. 
This is the first of several changes to the forum, and we will try to make it up to you for those lost statuses. ;-)

Thank you,
The Betta Fish Team.


_PS- Not everyone has been changed, as the system is still running through the member list, this may take some time. _


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Dangnabbit, I liked being bronze.  I've no problem with it - I agree that it makes people all hierarchical, and most of us are still learning all the time, regardless of status.

One thing I would love to know - what is the difference between a mod and a super mod? Are normal mods not going to exist now - are you all super? (I mean, we know you are , but what's the technical difference?)


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

which shows some "weird title", look at GhostFeather, a new member? since June 2011? LOL


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Never even noticed!!! LOL


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I just now noticed that. xP


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

_checks status_

I'm good. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Aw, back to new member XD Literally took me nearly half a year to just to reach junior member. XP


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

just joined : egg, less than 2 months : fry, 2 months to 6 months : youngster, 6 month to 1 year : adult, 1 year to 2 years : parent, 2 years to 3 years : grandparent. Over 3 years : er...DeadBetta? LOL


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

We are having some issues with getting the new member thing to work properly so just be patient with us. ;-)

Glad you guys are taking this so well.

Bomba: There are no moderators, just super moderators.


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

+1 to the question on the mod/super mods. I will say, as a new member for the last four months, that the former designations have helped me rate/act on the advice I've received. I still wouldn't mind having a "senior member" designation, though I'm sure you're responding to the bigger picture, and the solution has already been well thought out and discussed among you mods... As long as we still have OFL and Callistra and others like them, I'm good!

In regards to people saying/being superior, it happens in any forum. As a new member, I have seen it here only rarely (bad though it is when it is.) If you stick with the forum, you can clearly see it's not the norm. If the join date still shows, it will become the new way people judge all this. (By the way, I am for it still showing, but I'm just saying...people who are looking to act that way will still find a way.)

You all have established a wonderful forum and resource here, and it is appreciated. +1 for trusting your judgment on what needs to be done with this. Thanks for all you do for us "fry", you mods, super mods, senior members, regular members, or now, just members and super mods!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

+1 to everything on this thread! I think that this is a really good idea! Okay well I'm done now.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I agree that hierarchies can create animosity and bad feelings, but I am wondering if you will include a new way for posters to judge the value of the opinion being offered. I know judgements of accuracy is a problem on many sites, but I will agree I did like being able to look at the status and the join date to compare opinions. However, I also acknowledge that is really a misguided way to determine the value of that opinion. I wish there was a way to know people's strengths easily. If there are a lot of response posts, it does help, but there are times people post an emergency and are only able to read a few response posts before taking their action. 

I do want to say thank you to the moderators for keeping such a great site in check. I have been on other forums I have left because of the way the "superiors" treat people, especially kids. This forum doesn't care about age, but about knowledge. I am almost 30, and I will gladly listen to anyone, any age, who knows what they are doing... because I usually have no clue.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Not that I'm complaining or anything, but the status thing has helped me out quite a bit- If I had trusted advice from a "member" as opposed to a "bronze member" my fish may have died. +1 about the mods- you guys do a awesome job. I still do welcome this change as I believe that the benefits should outweigh the drawbacks. I have noticed a few changes already, such as this, ofl leaving, and the administrator stepping down.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

True, I don't care about the status' but NOW I want to know what other changes are occurring!! You said "the first of several" or something. NEED TO KNOW.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Dangnabbit, I liked being bronze.  I've no problem with it - *I agree that it makes people all hierarchical*, and most of us are still learning all the time, regardless of status.
> 
> One thing I would love to know - what is the difference between a mod and a super mod? Are normal mods not going to exist now - are you all super? (I mean, we know you are , but what's the technical difference?)


It's like being in a big betta sorority tank. :lol:

People here have been unbelievably kind & helpful. It makes the forum very welcoming & it's nice to have other people to share my hobby with. The team that runs this forum & all who post here get two thumbs up from me.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

I do think it's a good idea. I don't know if this would be too complicated, but could you take a group of members who have proven themselves to be knowledgeable and label them a certain way? And then if it goes to their head and they abuse their power, you could take it away.

I ask because newbies like myself might not know who to trust. There is a lot of false information out there, and it would help to have a clear sign of who you could ask directly, in the event you need a quick answer or your post goes unanswered and whatnot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

caissacrowntails said:


> just joined : egg, less than 2 months : fry, 2 months to 6 months : youngster, 6 month to 1 year : adult, 1 year to 2 years : parent, 2 years to 3 years : grandparent. Over 3 years : er...DeadBetta? LOL


Lol. I like that idea!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

There has been discussion about a designation for members proven knowledgable, but we need to consider this more first. Posting more isn't always more knowledge (the first thing we changed to help this was not putting posts in the lounge towards post count.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Not necessarily who posts the most (there are some people on here who post a loooot but have proven they don't know much), just well known, trusted members. I know that wouldn't be a right away thing lol, just an idea for the future. If it helps, you could poll the community to see who we all believe are the most helpful members, and go from there.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

just a suggestion...maybe..each super mod "hold/handle" certain "topic"? I mean for example..Olympia handle anything related to "care", DramaQueen "breeding and showing" ( just example, in reality probably "wide" topic can be handle by 2 super mods or more, and this doesn't mean that any question in that topic must be answered by the supermods in charge, but rather.."supervised" the answer, to avoid false info?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree with this, I have seen good and bad info from all levels of members, people will tend to trust a "senior" members advise even though it could be wrong or misleading. even with that being said there is usually more than one way to solve a problem so even if people are not agreeing does not mean anyone is wrong or right could go either way.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Why did OFL leave? She was the only person who actually helped me when one of my fish was sick!

I don't think there should be any listing of member status, not "egg, fry, etc" either, because it IS based on post count, and it's already been said that post count doesn't equal knowledgeable. (which is VERY true). I guess we'll all just have to figure out who we should take advice from, and who to tune out.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

JBonez423 said:


> I do think it's a good idea. I don't know if this would be too complicated, but could you take a group of members who have proven themselves to be knowledgeable and label them a certain way? And then if it goes to their head and they abuse their power, you could take it away.
> 
> I ask because newbies like myself might not know who to trust. There is a lot of false information out there, and it would help to have a clear sign of who you could ask directly, in the event you need a quick answer or your post goes unanswered and whatnot.


+1 to that. After being on here for almost a year as a member, and snooping around as an interested enthusiast for almost about 6 months before becoming a member, I have picked out a few people who's advice I would always follow. There are forums, I have seen, where members can identify people who are helpful and single them out as knowledgeable by clicking links that identify them as helpful. That of course, could be misused, but at the same time would be nice to have a "40 people view this member as helpful in betta fish care, 30 people view this member as helpful in betta fish emergencies as diseases."
ETA: I don't think a method like this would cause as much problems, because if someone begins to act "superior" others will stop supporting them as helpful. If you put it on the members to help others determine who to trust, but with guidance from the moderators who obviously are gatekeepers for everything, people would have to be accountable to everyone, and to the information they share with others.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> Why did OFL leave? She was the only person who actually helped me when one of my fish was sick!
> 
> I don't think there should be any listing of member status, not "egg, fry, etc" either, because it IS based on post count, and it's already been said that post count doesn't equal knowledgeable. (which is VERY true). I guess we'll all just have to figure out who we should take advice from, and who to tune out.


Skye, I was only joking about that..u see the end of it? dead betta! LOL


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't like the idea of "just figuring out who to trust" if it comes at the expense of my fish's lives...


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

I mean, I know y'all are going for no one having hurt feelings here, but don't forget we're all here for the welfare and love of our fish. If someone was posting bad or false information, it would be awful for a newer person to have their fish die because they followed bad advice, you know?

I agree with the "this many people have found this user helpful". Maybe if there was a way to recommend a user or their posts or advice or something along those lines.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

It is hard to know who to trust,there are a few on here that you can trust without question.
When you are new,read,read,compare and read some more.
Soon you will begin to see a pattern develop.
Bill


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

caissacrowntails said:


> Skye, I was only joking about that..u see the end of it? dead betta! LOL


Yea, I did, but there are other forums I've been on that have used a "graduating" system like that.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

GhostFeather said:


> It is hard to know who to trust,there are a few on here that you can trust without question.
> When you are new,read,read,compare and read some more.
> Soon you will begin to see a pattern develop.
> Bill


I definitely do, but then I'm also 23 and have a lot of experience with people in general. It's more or less the 10-15 or so crowd that I'm worried about.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

This definetly makes sense. I had been wondering when I would be a senior member...oh well. I agree with the idea of a group of helpful members and the mods controlling it. The only thing is, would some of the other members be jealous?


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

They shouldn't be. Gives them something to aspire to. It's kind of like seniors in high school. Freshman are jealous of them, but they know that if they learn enough, they'll gradually move up, too.

I know I wouldn't be in the higher category, and that's ok with me. Maybe one day I will be, when I know much more! =]


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

The thing is..sometimes...there are more than one way to do a certain thing (if I say..I keep my breeders only in a half g tank and they're doing well, what do you think? no am not joking, just know the fact that I don't need heater at all, since I'm in tropical area, and endless IAL supply LOL ), plus not every "proven advice" can be use for all cases. Especially when it comes to..disease for example..even in our real world..the best doctor also lost his patients ( simply impossible to "cure" every single one of them ). But I believe there's nothing ( or maybe just a little ) new in betta world when it comes to things like diseases, so reading old post probably will help too ( try to find same symptoms, look at the other's advices and see feedback ).


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

JBonez423 said:


> They shouldn't be. Gives them something to aspire to. It's kind of like seniors in high school. Freshman are jealous of them, but they know that if they learn enough, they'll gradually move up, too.
> 
> I know I wouldn't be in the higher category, and that's ok with me. Maybe one day I will be, when I know much more! =]


True. It might inspire members to learn more and help others more. And that could improve the community here, even though this place is excellent as it is.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

JBonez423 said:


> I definitely do, but then I'm also 23 and have a lot of experience with people in general. It's more or less the 10-15 or so crowd that I'm worried about.


I just want to say that any age/knowledge level is susceptible to misjudging a persons knowledge. I am 27, have a BA in Socio-Cultural Anthropology, have a MBA in Marketing, I will soon complete a MS in Sociology, and I have completed most my coursework for a PhD in Sociology. I have 11 years retail sales/customer service experience, and have devoted almost my entire academic career to studying/researching people. I still can not always tell if a person on here knows their stuff, or is just trying to help but knows little.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

May I suggest that we still have a title system that doesn't indicate seniority? it could just be something fun (I mean "super moderator" is pretty fun). The original purpose of such system is to promote posting and is really what forums depends on. 

It could be something like bettafish newbie, bettafish member, bettafish addict etc.

just a suggestion.

EDIT: or these title can be give by moderators. for example it will be reallly useful if members can be called betta fish breeder etc.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I never pay attention to the titles anyway. I pay closer attention to the substance of what is posted.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I personally understand the idea of not wanting a hierarchy developing based on post count alone, but I do agree that new members need to have a way to be able to separate the knowledgeable from the "I post a lot but don't really know anything even though I think i know every thing" members. JMHO!


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

I've never even noticed a hierarchy here. In fact, the one time I've seen someone talk in a condescending manner, he was instantly called out on it and asked to speak more kindly. I feel this community is very good at getting their point across without sounding mean.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

caissacrowntails said:


> just joined : egg, less than 2 months : fry, 2 months to 6 months : youngster, 6 month to 1 year : adult, 1 year to 2 years : parent, 2 years to 3 years : grandparent. Over 3 years : er...DeadBetta? LOL


I actually think this idea is really, really clever. It gets the point across by showing some direction, it's fun and playful, it pertains to the theme of the site and it doesn't come off as condescending at all. Maybe after a year you could leave it as "Adult splenden" or something. I don't know, I just really, really like this idea. =P


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

moonshadow said:


> i personally understand the idea of not wanting a hierarchy developing based on post count alone, but i do agree that new members need to have a way to be able to separate the knowledgeable from the "i post a lot but don't really know anything even though i think i know every thing" members. Jmho!


here here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-d


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm glad the system is gone, it keeps little kids from posting dumb stuff just so they can run up the post count. :roll:

However I agree we need to indicate older wiser posters. How about if we PRIVATELY nominate who we think should be labeled an "expert betta keeper"?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

waterdog said:


> I never pay attention to the titles anyway. I pay closer attention to the substance of what is posted.


Hah! If only everyone did! ;-)


Well, how would you guys feel about moderators giving out titles? We had discussed this in the past (this decision has been a long time in the making), but some of else felt that you guys might not think that very fair. Members voting for titles, I feel this would be a worse situation, as friends would be more inclined to vote for a friend than someone potentially more knowledgeable.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Olympia said:


> Members voting for titles, I feel this would be a worse situation, as friends would be more inclined to vote for a friend than someone potentially more knowledgeable.


That's why people should send nominations privately to the mods. That way the mods can choose whoever's names pops up the most, talk amongst themselves and then MODS choose. We don't get a vote, we just get to suggest.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

I just think there should be some way for new members or people new to betta fish to tell the guys with good advice from the guys with advice that might kill someone's fish. I don't really pay attention to titles at this point, either, but when I was trying to figure out how to navigate this site, it did help. I feel like it would be helpful for those who would need it, and those who don't need it won't even notice. Plus, it does give us betta newbies something to aspire to! =] One day I would love to know enough to be in that category, but for now I'll just keep learning.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

registereduser said:


> That's why people should send nominations privately to the mods. That way the mods can choose whoever's names pops up the most, talk amongst themselves and then MODS choose. We don't get a vote, we just get to suggest.


Agreed. I mean, I understand the reluctance, but is anyone really "friends" with anyone else on here? And I mean legitimate, real life friends. For example, the people I consider my "friends" on here are the ones I find the most insightful, have good ideas, obviously love and care deeply for their fish and aren't rude or mean. 

I mean, like I said before, I've seen one person speak rudely on this forum before, and he was immediately told off by other members. I get the impression cruelty and bullying is not tolerated by many on here.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Well, how would you guys feel about moderators giving out titles?


Best idea I have heard yet! :-D

I think the mods would be fair and impartial. After all, the integrity of the whole site is on their shoulders, so who better to decide?

When I joined I had 12 years of aquarium experience. Did the title 'new member' mean I didn't know what I was talking about?
I think people here get their own ideas after awhile of who makes sense and who doesn't.

All I want is to be able to keep a link to the article I wrote, Sponge filters, Why and How. I am pretty proud of it. From what I understand stickies are going away and I did a lot of research and had many years of personal experience that I put into it and people really seem to like it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I do like the idea of nominations, RU. 

Waterdog, we know the stickies issue, and we are also brainstorming ways to keep informative posts in one place (maybe an articles section) as if we stickied all the good threads on the forum, it'd be about 2 pages worth on each section.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I noticed on TFK.com that years of experience are listed under the user names. Could that happen on BF.com?



Olympia said:


> I do like the idea of nominations, RU.


Thanks! I have a few names in mind already :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Does it really matter whether people have titles or not? Honestly I think everyone just having the title member would be a lot less hassle and mean that there is no bias. 

Do we really need to distinguish between who is helpful/knowledgeable and who is not? 

I honestly think it would be very cliquey and pointless to have special titles for any members other than moderators. Also I don't think member nominations are a good idea. There are a lot of members on this forum with some very scary ideas. 

It is up to the person posting the thread and those reading it to determine the veracity of each post. Besides, if 99% of people in a thread post that an unheated .5 gallon tank is a poor choice for a betta, the logical choice is to go with their opinion rather than the dissenting 1%. 

I have read some posts by people who are considered 'knowledgeable' that I have very strongly disagreed with. Yet if they have a special title under their name, it is going to add a lot of weight to their posts even if what they are posting is wrong or on a topic they have little experience with. 

As an example, a member may be very good at breeding and raising bettas, but may absolutely suck at recommending appropriate stocking or have no idea about how the nitrogen cycle works. 

But if they have a title that says 'knowledgeable member' under their name, their posts recommending that a goldfish makes an ideal companion for a betta may convince someone (particularly someone new to the entire hobby) that this is actually a truthful statement. 

I dunno. I think just leaving members as members is all that is needed here.

Also Registereduser, just because someone has been doing something for years, doesn't mean they have been doing it right for all those years.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, LBF, knowledge being subjective is a very large issue. Especially in a hobby such as this where different "schools of thought" exist, so to speak.

My thought was, that generally if someone says something wrong, another person quickly jumps in to correct them, as will a few more usually. . . 

Anyways, nothing here is moving at lightning pace, as we moderators discuss things for a very long time usually until we all agree.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree that in this hobby most of the time people post based on 5% science and 95% personal experience (just plucking numbers from the air here). 

What works for some may not work for others. It's like how some people successfully keep their bettas in unheated bowls with inadequate water changes for years, while other people are getting out the cross and nails to crucify them for even mentioning it. 

I think that generally the OP can gauge what is right and what is wrong based on the type of replies they get to their thread. If someone posted on here asking if it was okay to keep male and female bettas together you would likely get a strong majority of posters saying no and only a couple of dissenters saying yes. Of course some people are idiots and will choose to cherry pick what they want to hear out of replies, but most people are smart enough to realise that if nearly everyone is in agreement it is probably a good idea to listen to what they are saying.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

aokashi said:


> EDIT: or these title can be give by moderators. for example it will be reallly useful if members can be called betta fish breeder etc.


+1 I was thinking the same thing earlier, Aokashi.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Also Registereduser, just because someone has been doing something for years, doesn't mean they have been doing it right for all those years.


But what is right and what is wrong and who gets to decide that?

This is a fourm of opinions and experiences. NOTHING is 100% when it comes to animal husbandry. If there was, there would be one book on it and everyone would be doing the same thing and getting the same results. I have a couple of people on here that make it their mission to blast every post I put up. I don't know if I wronged them in another life or if they are just so arrogant that anyone that doesn't think their way becomes an enemy of the state!

My only reason for being here is to help new keepers so they have an easy access to information so they hopefully don't go through what I did when I started out. Titles mean nothing.

Stepping off my soapbox now. :shock:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

So there was an issue with the time frame of being a new member, and it can't be done, so it is now changed to 50 posts until you hit member. Hope that's fine for you guys. (Again will take some time as the system processes all of the members).


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm... I second the suggestion of nominating experienced members so the people who actually needs help knows that the user's reply was based on experience and logic. 

Waterdog - LBF didn't say that's what always happens. There's a member here who kept bettas for 5 years now and that user still uses .5G tanks! Your sponge filter thread was actually quite informational, kudos to you.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

waterdog said:


> But what is right and what is wrong and who gets to decide that?


There are some things that are just simply wrong. Keeping a betta in a tiny unheated bowl, where the water is changed out maybe once every month and where the ammonia is allowed to reach harmful levels is wrong. There is no if or buts about that. That is essentially animal cruelty and it is not suitable care for any kind of fish including a betta. 

So therefore, if a person has been keeping all their bettas like this for years at a time I would confidently say that they are doing it wrong even if they have years of 'experience'.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I mean I would definitely prefer to have people like Hallyx, littlebettafish and many others to be labeled in some way as being knowlegeable in a certain field of expertise. many times I've seen someone posting in the diseases forum and the responders would recommend anything without really asking more questions....

and agreed about the years of experience thing...
I think THAT should be removed. I've seen newbies come in saying, "my betta in a tiy unheated bowl just died after 7 years and I just learnt about the proper care of betta fish!"

The really sad ones are those who know nothing about fish keeping after 10 years and want to enforce their opinions on other just because it worked for them. 

I blanked out the total years fish keeping option after putting i on for two days because I realize people were judging me by it, before I even said anything...


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Hm... I second the suggestion of nominating experienced members so the people who actually needs help knows that the user's reply was based on experience and logic.


This will not work unless you have an established benchmark/measuring standard for experience. the number of posts and the time as member is not an indication of experience. I have seen a bunch of posts with "COOL :-D:-D" or "LOL" or "AWWW cute" to elevate member status by some new betta owners. Not by intentional manipulation, but it is a loophole of the older system as this function is mis-utilized. 

Well, the final word is with the Super Moderator(s) and whatever is decided, we just have to decide to either stay or move on..at least we can decide on that.

But I understand the concern for the illusion of experience when a user has a certain title.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> There are some things that are just simply wrong. Keeping a betta in a tiny unheated bowl, where the water is changed out maybe once every month and where the ammonia is allowed to reach harmful levels is wrong.


True enough, but then you open it up also to the less obvious. I have read posts from people saying keeping a betta in anything less than 5 gallons is cruelty. Well, my plakat in my 2.5 would disagree. I have seen posts saying you can't cycle anything less than 10 gallons. I have a 5 and a 2.5 that are both cycled.

Who determines which opinion is right?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's a very hard thing to get around really.

That thing under your avatar, that says "Username's Posts" exists for members to click and be able to quickly see the quality of a person's posts at a glance.
Wonder if it's ever been used for that reason. :shock:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I stalk people by their posts all the time. 

If someone posts something controversial for example, I will sometimes go back through their posting history and have a gander. 

Also if someone posts something that is obviously attention seeking, I always find it good to go back through their posting history and see if it is worth taking the time to respond to them or not. There are a couple members on here who I do not waste breath on because their posting history shows they have little inclination to change their ways.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Nope lol. I've seen it used where people stalk a certain user they son't like and use it as "evidence" like. "You this THIS therefore you are lying, and that's the type of person you are!" lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, by the way, everyone. 

It's really hard figuring things out between just us sometimes. :shock:

If anyone else has brilliant ideas, feel free to share! :-D


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I really like the recommendation idea. A user (or several users) message a mod about another user's exemplary advice and knowledge in a particular area, and the mods can decide whether a title should be given in that area. Something like, "Ace Caregiver," "Betta SuperNurse," things like that...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So on my Tetris friends site when you start a room for live playing there's a randomized room-name assigned to each one. They're ridiculous like "purple monkey battalion" or "fuzzy bubblegum stampede" and I think we could create "titles" like this based on either randomization or based on user hobbies/preferences (which would be less than ideal). The only downside to this, while it is fun and I have been a member on adult pet forums [not adult in "that" way but adult in that all members are adults], is that the titles might downgrade the seriousness of the forum. We don't want it to become a joke and since there are a lot of younger members here- we always want to remain a serious/helpful forum! 

SO that's my input- the scales are set between no title or silly ridiculous ones.

eta-The problem with "super ace" and "breeder" type titles is that it still instills a predetermined assumption that the person has advanced knowledge and should be followed at every advice.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm somewhat of a cynic so I feel this is just covering up the way it is in the real world, but I also feel its necessary for the maturity level of the majority of people on this forum. People are just competitive by nature, the sooner people realize that the better imo. I think I'm thinking way too deeply about this...


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I personally think there should be no additional titles. It will be just back to square one with people going: "you should listen to so and so because x"

Maybe this change will actually force members to use their brains instead of blindly following the words of a "senior member ooohhh"


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I personally like MY title. Lol


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I like RegisteredUser's suggestion, that certain names are privately nominated to the mods, and the mods make the final call. The people I'd imagine getting nominated for that (e.g. Hallyx, Callistra, LBF) are not likely to abuse that "power", and are pretty open-minded about what works for different people.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Exactly. The members that are nominated will more than likely not abuse their power.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^+1


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree with the whole nomination thing. I don't think the mentioned people would abuse their power. They already give really helpful advice and it might help some of the newer members know who they should ask for help if nothing else has worked.

I'm glad the whole "junior/bronze/senior" member thing is gone now though. Just because you post a lot doesn't mean you know a lot.  But those that actually DO know a lot should have titles so others can know that they're the go-to people for certain things.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

+1 to everything on this page


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I like that the statuses are gone, and that any changes to statuses made in the future won't be based on post count. It wasn't that long ago that someone seriously abused that and wrote unhelpful, often unkind, 3 to 4 word posts, that were written in that manner just to boost member status. I know there were certain issues with this particular member, but your new plan should eliminate this problem.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I do admit that I feel a little sad that my shiny "BRONZE" member had been removed XD
Honestly I think it was the "SENIOR" member that gave misconceptions about a person's experience.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, can be sad to lose stuff.

I will try and work on something fun for you guys (not necessarily related to this whole "experience" discussion) and see if I can get Admin to work it out. 
I have a few ideas in the planning stages. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Excited to see what your ideas are Olympia! I'm sure they will be great. Who exactly is the new admin?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

His user name is Yungster. Our old Admin chose him, because, no other way to say it but he knows what he's doing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I liked my status


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I think this is good to keep everyone well and educated.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting this, Olympia.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

All this over the titles still? and trying to add new titles? I say just be done with them, any advise I see on this site or any other I always take with a grain of salt and get as much info as I can from several sources, then go with what seems to be "more accepted" solution to the problem, but even with all of this being said there is usually several ways to solve a problem what works for me and my fish might not work for you and your fish, still there is just bad advise, which is usually easy to spot


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

The reasons forums do statuses at all is to encourage posting. A forum flourishes or fades away into the great wide web depending on how much people post. It is actually more important to the forum's existance than people think. And all these ads on BF is reflective of that. if there are no posters, this wont be a good place for advertisers to place their ads. To be honest bf is the most ad plastered forum I've ever seen. lol
But Why not, we'd all hate to lose this place ^_^ and hopefully the ads paid for the "betta" upkeep of this forum.


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

thank you, mr. olympia


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,I have been a member for more than a week but mine still says New Member too.I don't mind or anything but just thought to ask as I noticed some people that joined after me are listed as Member? Thanks!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry, we couldn't do the time thing so you have to have 50 posts to be a member. I'll go back and edit the first post. ^-^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

That's ok,no worries.Thanks for the reply.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

aokashi said:


> The reasons forums do statuses at all is to encourage posting. A forum flourishes or fades away into the great wide web depending on how much people post. It is actually more important to the forum's existance than people think. And all these ads on BF is reflective of that. if there are no posters, this wont be a good place for advertisers to place their ads. To be honest bf is the most ad plastered forum I've ever seen. lol
> But Why not, we'd all hate to lose this place ^_^ and hopefully the ads paid for the "betta" upkeep of this forum.


I use Chrome with Ad Block and I NEVER see ads. It's AWESOME.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Stone said:


> All this over the titles still? and trying to add new titles? I say just be done with them, any advise I see on this site or any other I always take with a grain of salt and get as much info as I can from several sources, then go with what seems to be "more accepted" solution to the problem, but even with all of this being said there is usually several ways to solve a problem what works for me and my fish might not work for you and your fish, still there is just bad advise, which is usually easy to spot


I agree. If the more knowlegable posters could make house calls to check my fish it might be different, but in the end the owner of the fish knows their fish the best. There are certain things that are the same for all bettas...clean heated water and a healthy diet. The rest is up to the fish owner.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Stone said:


> still there is just bad advise, which is usually easy to spot


Not for some, like the 10 year old kids that make up a good portion of the forum members.



Fishy Mom said:


> I agree. If the more knowlegable posters could make house calls to check my fish it might be different, but in the end the owner of the fish knows their fish the best. There are certain things that are the same for all bettas...clean heated water and a healthy diet. The rest is up to the fish owner.


 Then why have a forum at all?

I think it would be good to have a few more experts here other than OldFishLady, I think she's over-worked here sometimes! There are some really young kids here that could benefit from good advice as long as they know the source is qualified.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Ithink having a "like" button would be nice like on TFK and other forums. When I first joined, I too automatically thought that the Senior Members' posts were gospel. I learned fast that it was not always the case. 

My opinion about having Mods grant members with special titles defeats the purpose of why these changes were made. Also can be a bit unfair as relationships do form within this forum, so there is always the chance or perception of favoritism. 

I say keep everyone as Members and if people make sound posts, then let the fellow forum members like the post. If you have enough likes, then it will serve the same purpose of weeding out the garbage from the good stuff.


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

I wonder if you could run the dispensation of titles like a job search: Members who wish (a sort of) "certification" would each apply to the super moderators privately with information about areas of expertise and reasons for wanting the job, and elevated status of different types would be conferred on some of these applicants, based on the application and history of posts. It would mean more work for the super moderators, but it might work. The application process would have to be private, so that no one would publicly be denied status, and it is possible that not enough people would show an interest in becoming certified, but the system outlined here would reward scrupulousness in the applicant pool, who would make the initial self-selection based on expertise.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

ZubinBetta said:


> I wonder if you could run the dispensation of titles like a job search: Members who wish (a sort of) "certification" would each apply to the super moderators privately with information about areas of expertise and reasons for wanting the job, and elevated status of different types would be conferred on some of these applicants, based on the application and history of posts. It would mean more work for the super moderators, but it might work. The application process would have to be private, so that no one would publicly be denied status, and it is possible that not enough people would show an interest in becoming certified, but the system outlined here would reward scrupulousness in the applicant pool, who would make the initial self-selection based on expertise.


What did he say?????????????:-?
lol just kidding


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, for me, I think all this is getting way out of hand. IMO I see it becoming more about the personalities than the fish. For the first time I am actually considering dropping out cause it's getting to the point of not being fun anymore.


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

Not that it really bothered me, but I think this is a great idea to keep some of the "bossy pants" in check. Thanks!


----------



## bannlow2471 (Mar 12, 2013)

As a newbie, I have not been here long enough to really know who is who, but I did notice the various distinctions that were mentioned, and it would have made sense to me that the senior members were the most knowledgeable, and probably that would have weighted my decisions on what advice to take. 

I will say - I have found everyone so far to be very helpful and I'm very glad to have this forum as a resource.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

waterdog said:


> Well, for me, I think all this is getting way out of hand. IMO I see it becoming more about the personalities than the fish. For the first time I am actually considering dropping out cause it's getting to the point of not being fun anymore.


I'm sorry Waterdog. We want members to have a pleasant experience here, not feel bad. People come here for advice, not to be yelled at because someone else thinks their fish is in the wrong size container. I hope you'll reconsider and stay here. You are a valued member of the forum.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm sorry Waterdog. We want members to have a pleasant experience here, not feel bad. People come here for advice, not to be yelled at because someone else thinks their fish is in the wrong size container. I hope you'll reconsider and stay here. You are a valued member of the forum.


now that you mentioned about the container's size..., I saw most will insist on something like 2,5 g or bigger, I personally think it depends on some factors like water quality, temperature ( in this case the room where u keep the containers ), water change schedule etc. But of course, I'm not suggesting others here to keep their bettas in a 1.5 litre water bottles ( like most south east asian breeders do ) unless they know exactly what they're doing, and certainly not like what retail chainstores for ex "the big W" do ( this is simply way too small IMO ).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it's best to tell people a larger tank in the end means less water changes and less work, and let them decide.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually like someone mentioned, do away with the titles and just implement the "like" buttons on this forum! (*I only keep bettas and shrimp so I am never on TFK. That and TFK is not as user friendly)


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

waterdog said:


> I never pay attention to the titles anyway. I pay closer attention to the substance of what is posted.


And something else we agree on!! Titles don't mean anything to me, it's what the person writes. I'm intelligent enough to double check most things to ensure the poster knows what he or she is talking about. I go by a person's experience not their title.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Olympia said:


> I think it's best to tell people a larger tank in the end means less water changes and less work, and let them decide.


yes olympia, I agree on that. it's just that sometimes, maybe it's not possible for certain people to get a large tank with all those equipments ( maybe too expensive for them, or maybe no space ). And if that's the case, I personally think it can be like " okay, you can use the smaller tank, but here's what you have to do and make sure of..." rather than " go get this and this and this and this, either that or you're an irresponsible person and probably should not keep betta/s". Cos the way I see it, bettas are probably the "easiest" and fun fishes to keep. They're marvelous, beautiful colors, relatively small in size, ability to breath air directly so they don't need air pump ( I found most of my goldfishes dead when the air pump broke while I was away whole day ). I can go on and on, but of course those are well known and probably the reasons why they are so popular


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

registereduser said:


> I think it would be good to have a few more experts here other than OldFishLady, I think she's over-worked here sometimes!


Apparently OFL has left the board. Frankly she was one of the very few REAL experts here. I don't know what happened but this is a much lesser board without her.  :-?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Regrettably, we can't go out and "hire" experts to work the forum, though we'd like to. We were very fortunate to have OFL with us for as long as we did and her expertise will be missed.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

DiiQue said:


> Ithink having a "like" button would be nice like on TFK and other forums. When I first joined, I too automatically thought that the Senior Members' posts were gospel. I learned fast that it was not always the case.
> 
> My opinion about having Mods grant members with special titles defeats the purpose of why these changes were made. Also can be a bit unfair as relationships do form within this forum, so there is always the chance or perception of favoritism.
> 
> I say keep everyone as Members and if people make sound posts, then let the fellow forum members like the post. If you have enough likes, then it will serve the same purpose of weeding out the garbage from the good stuff.


I like your idea, DiiQue.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> I have noticed a few changes already, such as this, ofl leaving, and the administrator stepping down.


WHAT!? Noooo!!!!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I do want to say that while it was a coincidence, OFL's departure has nothing at all to do with the new Administrator. Her decision to leave was solely her own and she will be missed.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> I do want to say that while it was a coincidence, OFL's departure has nothing at all to do with the new Administrator. Her decision to leave was solely her own and she will be missed.


_heaves heavy sigh_

I'm assuming the new admin will make sure the photo contest results are made public on the day they are supposed to be?:-? I mean I hope SOMETHING worthwhile comes out of all these changes. ;-)


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Great Group*

:lol: I am just happy to be a part of y'all


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

IS there a larger photo allowance now in the albums?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Laki said:


> Actually like someone mentioned, do away with the titles and just implement the "like" buttons on this forum! (*I only keep bettas and shrimp so I am never on TFK. That and TFK is not as user friendly)


+1 on Laki's comment. Some 'newer' members have many years of experience. Their advice shouldn't be discounted solely because they wouldn't have earned a title yet. 

What about adding a general disclaimer at the top of the forum, saying that it's often difficult to diagnose what's wrong with a fish, even for experienced people. Therefore, it's up to the poster to read through ALL the advice given, and make a decision on the best course of action for their fish. 



Sakura8 said:


> I do want to say that while it was a coincidence, OFL's departure has nothing at all to do with the new Administrator. Her decision to leave was solely her own and she will be missed.


 Will she still be posting on the forum at all?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

On another forum I went on before I found you guys there were reputation buttons,so if someone said something nice, or helped you out a lot, or made a helpful post you can give them a reputation point with a nice comment. Then, this will help newer members see who gives good info, and the new members who know what their talking about will soon get lots of reputation.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^+1 
on an aquatic plant forum you'll also get points for selling or grading plants. kind of like ebay. lol


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm very thankful you did away with the titles!

I stopped using forums because of the issues with titles and post count. Basically it as you said. Almost all forums give status titles and post counts. 1 person can post 4,000 posts because they really like replying and chatting in the forums, but they might be less informed or experienced than someone who only has 400 posts. All the forums I ever used became extremely frustrating, because either the "senior members" talk down to the newer or less senior members because "I've been here for 5 years. I am your superior here, you should respect me like one!" (literally, I've read people saying that) or other members will literally attack you for politely disagreeing with someone who has more seniority if you are a new member. 

Sometimes people might be very knowledgable and experienced in betta care, but only came across this site recently. I think taking away the titles will prevent any possible situations of condescention and silly unnecessary fights that those kinds of attitudes cause 

At least now I can be more comfortable in this forum knowing that I'll be judged because of who I am, and not how many posts I accumulate.


----------

